# Building bond and engagement with arrogant, selfish sport dog puppy



## CzechSheps (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey guys.

I have a puppy who is almost 5 months old. He is very possessive, arrogant, selfish, and not as happy as the rest of litter.

I got him to train IPO and he is going to be a challange, I think he is going to be a very serious dog when he is older. I like him so I am looking for advice on how to build the bond and engagement with me, atm he loves himself too much.

I have done some training in all phases, his tracking is good, protection will be good, nice grips and chase atm. Obedience will be difficult. Its ok for his age but he gets distracted easy.

I have some ideas of what I'm going to do but am hoping people with experience with these types of dogs can give me some advice as what has worked for them.

Thanks


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Take everything away. He doesnt eat, play or breath unless he does something for you first.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

OMG Skadi. Arrogant, selfish, posessive little bug. We handle her while feeding her and make her obey commands for everything, and she still thinks she runs the house.


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

TIME together is the main builder of the bond. One of the best is long walks together, off leash when able. 

We have had some good storms the last few nights. I come down, go out with 7 month old Mya during a lull, then sleep on the couch with her on the doggy bed nearby. She is much more relaxed during the storms with me right next to her.

Of course I do the best to act like thunder and lightning are no big deal. It all adds up.


----------



## Pioneer53 (May 5, 2006)

Google Micheal Ellis and watch _everything_ he has on relationship building and training. Superb trainer and an excellent instructor, very clear and forthright in his explanations. 

Good luck, the tough ones are worth the time.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

That is my dog. I have worked long and hard to change our relationship. Initially my play triggered and adversarial relationship where he just wanted to win and possess everything. Working with a great trainer we are finally starting to play together and be a team in our work. My trainer was trained by Ivan Balabanov... he has videos too. I did not know how much was riding on the details of play as I had never had such an independent dog. But I'm really happy where we are now although always more work. He is just shy of 14 months.

Good luck.


----------

